# bagged mk6 jetta looking for frame notch



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

I live in Bensalem pa and I am looking for a frame notch in the surrounding areas. car was just bagged and it is sitting to high for me on passenger side. looking to have it done as soon as possible. I have pm'd a few people and nothing had come of it yet. I can be reached at 215-932-23eight9. I am free anyday after 230 or anytime weekend. let me know.


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

Hit up SLAW


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Tried no response I hit up a few people.


----------



## PagetHamington (Jan 2, 2013)

I am too looking for a frame notch for quiet some time but in vain. Hope someone comes up with a solution soon.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Bradfab in media,pa can do it. Pricey but good work, check their Facebook for their contact info


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know that you don't need your air installed anymore :thumbup::banghead:


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Need a notch still you do those I'm free Saturday


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Do It yourself its real easy and rent a mig welder for half a day for around $50 bucks.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yea don't feel like doing that would be much easier to pay. Also I have never done it before but I'm sure I could manage. If nothing comes up this weekend I may do it myself no choice it's bothers me.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

1490R32 said:


> Do It yourself its real easy and rent a mig welder for half a day for around $50 bucks.


It's definitely not "real easy"...I did one before on a mk3 and would NEVER do one again, major pita unless you have a plasma cutter. And everyone only wants to pay you like 100 bucks lol


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

If your gonna post up a DIY next time make sure your pics are working !! :beer:


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> If your gonna post up a DIY next time make sure your pics are working !! :beer:


I will have to check my photobucket account and see why its not working. I had the same problem living in Tampa and no one was doing them so I did it on my own. It is really so easy to do and if you are interested I will post some picks. If you lived in Tampa I would do it for free. A couple weeks ago I did two in one morning for a couple of guys in our Euro club.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> If your gonna post up a DIY next time make sure your pics are working !! :beer:


Picks are back up.http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5807205-Low-cost-Frame-notch-MKV-R32&highlight=low+cost


----------



## green92vr6 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Frame notch*

I have a buddy that does it for $200. And it takes him like 2.5 hrs


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Already done.


----------

